# Substitute for canned pumpkin?



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

So I'm super excited to meet puppy for the first time next weekend, and I needed something for my hands to do. Remembering all the tips about the blessings of canned pumpkin as a tummy remedy, I went and bought a nice pie pumpkin and had a blast steam cooking it and am now waiting for the seeds to soak up some salt...

There's only one problem: pumpkin is hideously expensive in this ice hole! If I liked the seeds better I'd have no trouble paying six euros for a small thing that turns into one moderately generous can of pumpkin and what seems like half a litre of seeds! I don't have cans lying around (didn't have a dishwasher before, couldn't be arsed to wash store good cans by hand) so that's another increase in the overall costs. I really am in a pinch right now.

So I was wondering, would another vegetable have similar qualities? Pretty much any other vegetable is cheaper here. Well maybe not zucchinis since their season just ended but you get the idea. I personally love swede/turnip, would it have the needed qualities?

(This was my first time processing pumpkin. The smell isn't bad but... It's different. I was nauseous at bedtime because of it... Raw pumpkin tastes funny, kind of like on-season swede, nice and sweetish. And the cooking water? Delicious! Exactly like excellent new potatoes, only a deal stronger. Yum yum~)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Rice conge has a very similar effect - cook rice in lots of water to create a watery gruel. A little lean chicken added helps to make it more palatable.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We have the same problem - and the availability of pumpkin here is a bit like hen's teeth. I've been buying tinned from Amazon but the price is horrendous, about £4 per tin! It's now just an occasional treat for them.

I much prefer the boiled rice mush that *fjm *suggests for when they've got a runny bum - it seems to work better than pumpkin, and with the addition of plain boiled chicken breast even the pickiest pooch should love it. You can use the water you cook the chicken in to either add to the rice when cooking or (as we do) just give it the dogs to drink - helps prevent dehydration with diarrhoea. 

One tip though, the "easy cook" rice is really hard to get mushy! I've started using pudding rice


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always use short grain rice - I usually have pudding rice in the cupboard especially for the dogs, but have resorted to posh Arborio or other risotto rice when I run out. Easy cook rice has been specially prepared to lose the qualities that make it mushy and produce conge, so cheaper is better for this!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks a bunch, peeps! I'll keep the rice gruel in mind.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Gosh I had no idea pumpkin could be so expensive! I just picked up 3 cans for 89¢ a piece. I can't imagine paying £4 which is close to $6 I believe. I haven't checked exchange rates lately as I have no plans to visit the side of the family in GB any time soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is around £2/$3 a pop even if you buy it from a supermarket. There is a reason why we tend to stick with rice in the UK!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

It's actually even worse, my pumpkin was 6 €, which is about 5 £ and $7.5... I suppose its that expensive because gourds need such rich soil and quite a lot of warmth and water if I'm not mistaken, so they're a challenge to grow here where the soil tends to best yield stones and summer is a fickle lover... and when you add that pumpkins in general are pretty much novelty food here... 9.9


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I believe cooked sweet potatoes, or yams will do the same thing. Is that an option for you?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Carolinek is exactly right. Baked yams or sweet potatoes work just as well. If you can not find those in your area try any yellow squash, baked. All will provide similar nutrients and the desired extra fiber. You could also steam carrots and puree them, in a blender or food processor. Some dogs will eat them without being pureed. My dog would prefer her veggies with butter, please. Won't touch them without some "enhancement" added silly girl!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, I was just eyeing sweet potatoes at the grocer's! They go for much less and are available the year round. Thanks you two!


----------

